

Born Digital - danielrm26
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/04/born_digital.php

======
timjahn
I think about this all time with my now 13 month old.

He'll grow up picking content from our Roku connected TV. He won't rush home
to catch a show at 4pm. He'll just pull it up at his convenience on Hulu.
Heck, he'll expect YouTube to be on a TV.

He'll grow up choosing what he wants to listen to from a vast library of music
at his fingertips (be it an old school iPod, an Rdio like service, or
something we've yet to see). Forget traditional car radio.

------
rboyce
This highlights one of my complaints with the trend toward skeuomorphic
designs: if I've never had a physical address book, then why is my iPad trying
to imitate one?

~~~
nodata
I found the iPad calendar app completely unusable for this reason. "Oh I'm
meant to turn the pages, wait - is it up and down turn or left and right turn.
Wait - why doesn't scroll work?"

~~~
alperakgun
in a similar fashion, i am having more and more problems in handwriting, and
it is funny to see my Samsung android tablet offer a note taking based on
handwriting.

------
tgrass
Children are also born geocentric. And they think plastic cards from your
wallet can get anything you want from a store.

------
seanalltogether
The first anecdote is from Clay Shirky, if you ever get a chance to see one of
his talks, I highly recommend it

------
marquis
We had one of the first touch-tone phones in my house when I was a kid. We
later moved out to the country where the phone system was on rotary: we picked
up an antique handset and asked the operator for a number of 3 digits. I was
perplexed and a little disappointed but also delighted - I remember feeling
that I had come from the future, and having the recognition that technology
'existed'.

